# leaking garage door



## paulm1835 (Oct 24, 2016)

I have 2006 autocruise pioneer Frobisher, I keep getting water in side garage, it has been back 3 time, they have replaced seal and silicone round the frame, they have done water test with hose pipe but cant find were water is coming in, when I go to storage yard to check it after rain its got water inside.
any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I had an Autotrail and had a similar problem. They replaced the seal which made no difference and then the door. However the new door (from the factory) wouldn't shut easily and still leaked. The dealer then had the bright idea of putting a straight rule down the side of the van by the door and discovered that the side of the van was bowing out! Structural repairs carried out by Autotrail under warranty.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you sure it is coming in via the door? Rear light clusters sometimes leak and water can migrate to all sorts of odd places. Worth looking at other potential sources of ingress anyway.

Sandy


----------



## paulm1835 (Oct 24, 2016)

peribro said:


> I had an Autotrail and had a similar problem. They replaced the seal which made no difference and then the door. However the new door (from the factory) wouldn't shut easily and still leaked. The dealer then had the bright idea of putting a straight rule down the side of the van by the door and discovered that the side of the van was bowing out! Structural repairs carried out by Autotrail under warranty.


worth a mention to them thanks


----------



## paulm1835 (Oct 24, 2016)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> Are you sure it is coming in via the door? Rear light clusters sometimes leak and water can migrate to all sorts of odd places. Worth looking at other potential sources of ingress anyway.
> 
> Sandy


thanks sandy, they have apparently checked all sources, they have said its coming from door but after replacing seals and silicone rims they don't seem to know what else they can do


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you can get into the garage at night get an assistant to close the door and shine a bright torch around the door area, any light getting in will highlight the problem area.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The idea that I used to cure similar problem. First lay newspaper on the floor of garage, then also on the surrounding sides of the door. this will highlight hopefully where the water enters from. But looking at the photo it may not be the door.Is there a window above that area, maybe at the rear. You may need to take the rear lights out and check behind them, at worst it will be that hideous moulding on the back.(long time member of the Autocruise club).

cabby


----------



## paulm1835 (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a window on the back above the garage which is where the bed is, but all that has been checked and is damp free


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you tell us, is the door seal joint at the top or the bottom, try re-fitting it the opposite to what it is.

cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When I had a slight leak I found that adjusting the door lock plates, so that the door was pulled in harder against the seal when closed cured it.

I somehow doubt that the water is getting in via the door seal if it happens when it is in storage especially as your photo shows.


----------

